# Mr Churchill at Tidworth 1927



## John A Silkstone (Oct 23, 2011)

Winston Churchill inspecting a tank regiment at Tidworth in 1927. There is no sound as movies with sound didn’t come into being until later in 1927. 

Silky

http://www.britishpathe.com/record.php?id=15598#.Tp2qdb8fy-k.email


----------

